

Embedded in Academia: Use of Assertions - lifthrasiir
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1091

======
JoeAltmaier
My problem with assertions is, the conditions have to be trivial. You can't
assert 'this list doesn't contain any duplicates' because that's a lot of
code. And if I did write that code, I don't want it deployed because, you
know, performance.

So (pertinent) assertions are useful only in development, and not even then
unless I can guess what bugs are going to happen. Which if I could, I would
not have them.

